# You may want to consider buying this utility~!



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Clicky HERE 

This is REALLY neat~! It is a security like suite, that has SO many neat features and options~! It is forty bucks a year (not bad). It has a anti-spyware scanner, allows you to surf anonymously, also allows you to make a FAKE email address when signing up for thing so you don't get spam~!  It ACTUALLY tricks the web service you are signing up for, so it thinks it has a valid email address~! :dance: I think it is neat and would/can be very useful. I am buying it.


----------



## Kris W. (Dec 9, 2006)

Um, hello? You can get all of those thing for free! Download windows defender for spyware Make a email address you plan to never use just for signing up for things (yahoo,hotmail,gmail) problem solved. case closed.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Excuse me for posting a link!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

windows defender doesn't catch crap on my system. adware seems to do pretty well though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Kris W. said:


> Make a email address you plan to never use just for signing up for things (yahoo,hotmail,gmail) problem solved. case closed.


 There's something to be said for having one's own mail server. I can make all the "valid fake" email addresses I want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> Excuse me for posting a link!


 Ignore him! You posted a good link that many will find useful. :angel:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, ignore him. It just so happens that this very application is featured in this month's version of PC World, and comes highly rated.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

> It just so happens that this very application is featured in this month's version of PC World.


 That's where I read about and got the link~!  (and is it just me or is pc world getting crazy with adds in their magazine?) ***Ingnoring Kristoper!!*** (note that I said his name was Kristopher on purpose!  )


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, they're getting a bit crazy, but almost no month goes by with me getting some really good tips from it. I can honestly say that I use that magazine subscription quite a lot.


----------

